# [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit



## vergeben (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mein Carp Royal Imperator Anfang des Jahres gebraucht bekommen und bin soweit zufrieden damit. Nun schafft das Boot aber bei weitem nicht die Laufzeit, die angepriesen wird. Am Zielgewässer liegen zwei Spots so etwa auf 280m. Für den Weg vom Ufer zum Spot benötigt das Boot geschätzt 5min. Mit vollgeladenen und neuen Akkus fängt der Batteriewarnton an, wenn es auf dem Rückweg vom Auslegen der zweiten Rute ist, es hat dann also etwas mehr als 15min Full-Speed-Fahrzeit hinter sich. Die angegebnen 2,5-3Stunden sind da noch lange nicht erreicht. Wegen Schlauchbootnutzungsverbot hab ich's noch nicht bis zum Abschalten getrieben, das will ich noch an einem anderen Gewässer nachholen.

Kennt jemand das Verhalten vom Imperator? Oder hab ich vllt. einen Defekt? Eventuell ist ja auch die Spannungermittlung nicht ganz optimal und der Warnton kommt schon so früh?


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Hi, das naheliegendste wäre für mich, dass der/die Akkus einen weg haben oder ist das bei mehreren Sätzen (evtl. sogar neuen) der Fall?

Grüße JK


----------



## vergeben (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Der Gedanke kam mir auch als erstes, aber hab _zwei_ neue Sätze gekauft und mit keinem ist es besser.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Hi, Ladegerät ist in Ordnung? Bzw, sind die Akkus auch voll geladen / hast Du mal Spannung der Akkus gemessen der einzelnen Zustände (Voll / Alarmmeldung des Bootes)?

Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundAlex (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Wenn die Akkus in Ordnung sind kann es an weiteren Verbrauchern liegen. Hast du z.B. Beleuchtung am Boot die du abschalten kannst?

Was auch naheliegend ist, ist dein Fahrstil. 
Die angegebenen 2,5 -3 Stunden wurden garantiert bei bestem Wetter, spiegelglatter Wasseroberfläche, Windstille und nicht mit Vollgas gemessen. Viellleicht war das Boot ja auch noch leer....

Hast du mal versucht, nicht mit Vollgas sondern nur mit 80% Leistung zu fahren? Wird es dann besser?

Unterschiedliches Alter der Akkus kann dazu führen, dass dich diese gegenseitig entladen.
Sind deine Akkusätze gleich alt bzw wie gehst du vor wenn du zu Hause deine Akkus geladen hast und dann an deinen See willst? 

Akkus zu Hause rein und dann das Boot so transportieren? Akkus vielleicht auch längere Zeit im Boot gelassen?

Zum Testen kannst du mal die Akkus zu Hause aufladen, alles ans Wasser bringen und dort erst die Akkus einbauen. 

Noch eine idee wäre, dass das Boot (ausgeschaltet) irgendwo unbemerkt Strom zieht.
Zu Hause mal die Akkus laden, einbauen und die Spannung messen. 
Das ganze über Nacht liegen lassen und nochmals messen. 
Wenn die Spannung nur um ein paar mVolt gefallen ist, ist das okay.
Sollten die Akkus leer sein, zieht dein Boot irgendwo Strom. 
Dann kommt die Fehlersuche


----------



## vergeben (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Akkus sind der falsche Ansatz, die sind definitiv (wirklich) ok, das hab ich getestet.

Daß 2,5-3h unter optimalen Bedingungen gemessen sind, ist mir schon klar, aber ich komm ja nicht mal annähernd dahin.
Wenn ich das Boot manuell steuere und langsam fahre, halten die Akkus ein ganzes Stück länger hin, was logisch ist, da die Motoren weniger Strom verbrauchen. Aber ich will ja meine gespeicherten Punkte anfahren und wieder zurück und das nicht im Schneckentempo.

Die Akkus werden auch erst am Wasser angesteckt und am Ende der Session wieder getrennt.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie lange bei anderen die Akkus wirklich bei "GPS-Speed" halten.


----------



## AllroundAlex (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Wenn die Akkus definitiv nicht das Problem sind, geht die Suche weiter...

Hast du die Möglichkeiten zu überprüfen (Bilder / Direktvergleich mit einem identischen Boot) ob zB die Antriebsschrauben geändert wurden. Ich denke in die Richtung mit erhöhtem Wasserwiderstand und somit mehr Belastung für den Motor, was natürlich mehr Strom verbraucht.

Andere Option wäre mal den IC (oder uC oder was auch immer dein "Herz" ist) auszulesen und dort vielleicht einen Fehler in der Software zu finden so wie du es bei der Akkuwarnung denkst. 
Hast du mal getestet, wann die Warnung kommt und bei welcher Spannung dein Boot funktionslos wird? Vielleicht ist die Warnung so angesetzt, dass du noch genug Zeit (~30Min) hast um ans Ufer zu kommen.


----------



## binde (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Also 2,5-3h Fahrzeit würde ich auch gerne haben...
Kannst du vielleicht auch erreichen, aber nicht bei voller Fahrt. Vielleicht bei langsamer Fahrt!

Ich packe mit meinem Akku Satz etwa 8 Fahrten auf eine Distanz von etwa 150m volle Fahrt. Mehr geht nicht.
Da spielt der Akku Satz auch keine Rolle.

250m bei voller Fahrt und dann piepst der Akku nicht normal.

Irgendwo sind da halt ein paar Schwächen für den Preis. Nicht das es zu billig ist, die 1100 sind schon ein stolzer Preis.

 Aber Boot-Echolot und GPS für den Preis...


----------



## Revilo62 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Ich habe mir gerade von der KL-Seite die Bedienungsanleitung runtergeladen, welches Boot hast Du denn, ich vermute mal Modellvariante D ( GPS und Fishfinder), aber eigentlich auch egal. 
Entsprechend dieser Anleitung läßt das System einen max. Spannungsfall von 1,5V  zu, damit der Alarmton losgeht
( Schwellenspannung 10,5 V)bei ca. 10,2 V schaltet das System komplett ab.
Mal ehrlich, wenn Du da nicht 1000%ige Akkus gleicher Charge verwendest, wirst Du keine Freude haben und hochwertig sollten sie auch noch sein. Naja, jeder mag ja Geschäftemachen, wie er will, aber ich halte diese Akkus für 70€ übertrieben teuer, nur weil das Stecksystem drauf verbaut ist, selbst ohne lange zu suchen bekomme ich dafür 2 Akkusätze von mindestens gleicher Kapazität und chargengleich, sogar mit VdS-Prüfzeichen ( wesentlich höhere Prüfkriterien als bei VdE oder CE) kann ich fast zwei Sätze kaufen. 
Ich persönlich halte die technische Umsetzung bei dem hohen Leistungsbedarf für Murx, ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Fahrleistungen nur in der Ausführung A ( ohne GPS und Fishfinder) erreicht werden.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Marc 24 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Ganz ehrlich? Die Angaben der Hersteller sind gnadenlos gelogen. Die Leistung, die da angepriesen wird, ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Es werden doch 2x 6V 12AH Bleiakkus verwendet, oder? 
Das Problem ist einfach, dass das Imperator viel Technik verbaut hat und die einzelnen Komponenten wie z.B. der Motor billiges China-Material sind, die nicht gerade stromsparend arbeiten. 

Zudem haben die China-Boote eine Platine, auf der die ganze Elektronik zusammen läuft. Wenn die heiß wird (und das passiert recht schnell), nimmt die Leistung schnell ab. Diese Akku-Anzeige mit dem Piepston arbeitet dann auch schon gar nicht mehr richtig. Ich wette, dass wenn du dein Boot dann abkühlen lässt und 1Std später wieder in Betrieb nimmst, sagt die Akku-Anzeige erstmal keinen Pieps mehr, bis das Boot wieder heiß läuft.

Man könnte überlegen, ob du dir mal einen Satz große Lipos zulegst, dann mit 7,4V und entsprechend großer Kapazität. Sind aber auch nicht gerade günstig.

PS: Die Ersatzakkus sind heftig überteuert. Du bekommst einen Bleiakku mit selber Leistung und selber Größe für 10€. Da brauchst du nur die passenden Stecker besorgen, mit Flachsteckern quetschen und auf die Kontakte schieben. Fertig. Dann hast du 2 Akkus für unter 30€.


----------



## vergeben (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe. Die Fahrzeit wurde mit Sicherheit sehr optimistisch und ohne alle features angegeben.

@Marc: für die Sache mit der Erwärmung spricht, daß ich letztens lange mit dem Battery-Low-Signal gefahren bin, dann einen anderen Satz Batterien einsetzte und das Signal fast sofort wieder ertönte. Diese Batteriesatz war aber beim anschließenden Ladeversuch noch fast voll.
Damit hab ich jetzt mein Winterprojekt, so die Zeit denn vorhanden ist. Ich werd mir die Elektronik mal zu Gemüte führen und versuchen das ganze zu verstehen und zu optimieren. Leider gibt's nicht viel Doku zum Boot. Falls jemand dazu etwas hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

PS: günstige Batterien hatte ich mir natürlich schon zugelegt und die Stecker wechselbar selbst angebracht. Das war so ziemlich die erste Aktion nach Kauf des Bootes. Beim T-Plug bin ich erstmal geblieben, evtl. kommt später noch ein anderes Stecker-System


Achja, jetzt hatte ich zum ersten mal den Fall, daß der Haken in der Auslösevorrichtung klemmte und nicht herausrutschte. Der Stift hat zwar geöffnet aber vermutlich durch das schwere Blei hat es den Haken so sehr verkantet, daß er nicht rutschen wollte.
Das bedarf natürlich auch der Optimierung. Ich hab da schon eine Idee. ;-)


PPPPS: (maybe @Mod) Wie wäre es mit einem Unterforum für Futterboote in der Boot-Sektion?


----------



## AllroundAlex (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Zum Thema Kühlen der Elektronik. Hast schon mal dran gedacht mit Kühlkörpern und einen kleinen Lüfter aus dem PC-Bedarf zu arbeiten? Das kostet alles nicht viel (Geld, Platz, Strom) und sollte deine Platine auch etwas runterkühlen.


----------



## vergeben (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Wie geschrieben, will ich mir das für den Winter aufheben, da ich nicht weiß, was alles kaputt gehen könnte, wenn ich das Boot aufschraube.


----------



## Vanner (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Mit dem hängen bleiben der Haken an der Auslösevorrichtung, haben viele ein Problem. Nicht umsonst legen fast alle Leute die Montage mit in die Futterluke.


----------



## Marc 24 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Wenn die Akkus noch voll sind, aber der Piepton vom Akku-Saver ertönt, würde ich den wahrscheinlich einfach abklemmen. Denn dann funktioniert er offensichtlich nicht. 
Hast du noch Garantie? Dann würde ich es einschicken. Auch wenn der Service bei diesen Booten eine Katastrophe ist.
Die Idee mit den Kühlern ist nicht schlecht, könnte man definitiv versuchen!


----------



## vergeben (25. September 2017)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Ich bin zwar jetzt nach über einem Jahr noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich wirklich mit der Kühlung usw. zu beschäftigen, aber eine Teillösung hab ich bereits gefunden:
Die originalen T-Plug-Stecker sind eher suboptimal. Die Feder, die für den Verbund der Kontakte sorgen soll, gibt schnell nach und damit wird der Kontakt zur Schwachstelle für den Stromfluß.
Mit gesäuberten Kontakten und nachgebogenen Federn kann ich jetzt einen 300m-Spot viermal anfahren, ohne daß ein Akku-Warnton zu hören ist.
Das Steckersystem wird im Winter (hoffentlich ;-) auf XT60 umgebaut, damit sollte das Problem der Vergangenheit angehören.

*Was mich in der Zwischenzeit aber noch beschäftigt:*

Weiß jemand, welchen Frequenzbereich das Boot benutzt? Ich benötige eine Ersatzantenne, weiß aber nicht, welche paßt.
Die Antennlänge muß ja zum Frequenzbereich passen, um gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## Vanner (25. September 2017)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

2,4GHz


----------



## vergeben (27. September 2017)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*



Vanner schrieb:


> 2,4GHz



Ganz sicher, daß das WLAN ist?


----------



## Vanner (27. September 2017)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

WLAN? 2,4Ghz steht in den Beschreibungen, ist auch die übliche Frequenz für den Modellbau. Nur im Flugmodellbau werden teilweise noch andere Frequenzen verwendet.


----------



## Marc 24 (28. September 2017)

*AW: [Futterboot] Carp Royal Imperator geringe Fahrzeit*

Ja, mittlerweile laufen die meisten Boote mit 2,4GHZ.


----------

